# What is a sweep please??



## dannyboygirl

:blush:does it hurt?? What happens?? how is it done?? when is it done?? thanks:dohh:


----------



## ryder

The MW or DR uses their fingers to stimulate your cervix. Your cervix is very soft so when its touch, membranes and tissue come away easily.

Here they dont do it unless you are going over due usually, there are come cases where they might do it early. But most doctors do not like doing internals or sweeps because of infection risks.


----------



## Nickswife4life

Well i know here (Usa,NY) that a sweep is when the dr. takes their fingers & uses them to loosen the mucus plug so that you can start labor..It can be painful cuz they usually do it very quickly so they can loosen as much as possible. they usually do it when you are over due or very close to your due date...not sure if that is what you were talkin about but i hope it helps

:hug: jamie


----------



## Nickswife4life

oh i want to add that I HAVE had it done so thats how I know


----------



## Mervs Mum

I had 3 stretch and sweeps. Its no more uncomfortable than a smear IMO. They can only give you a sweep if your cervix has started to soften and dialate a bit so they can get 'in' to give it a jiggle. Stimulating it can help hormones to be prduced and help it to start doing its thing! You might lose some or all of your plug after and you may get tightenings after one too.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Thanks girls:hugs:


----------



## Blob

I'm having mine done next wed so i'll be 40+1 Eeek!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont think i will like a women sticking her fingers up me :( but then again i will have to show a whole room my unpleasent bits :( 

Oh the dignity thats lost through out woman hood and men complain when they get their prostate checked.


----------



## babyboy08

I was wondering what a sweep was as well...Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Blob said:


> I'm having mine done next wed so i'll be 40+1 Eeek!!

My 40+1 sweep was the one that worked!!!! Hope yours is too!!!!! xx


----------



## SuzyQ

Mervs Mum said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> I'm having mine done next wed so i'll be 40+1 Eeek!!
> 
> My 40+1 sweep was the one that worked!!!! Hope yours is too!!!!! xxClick to expand...

Oooh-I'm having mine on Tuesday at 40+1!!! Hope its the same for me!


----------

